# DYI irrigation system



## rezy (Jun 10, 2009)

i need a better way to water my plants than a gatoraid bottle that i have to fill up all the time???


----------



## DonJones (Jun 10, 2009)

rezy,

First, why are you posting the same exact post twice in 45 minutes under 2 diffeent threads?  That isn't going to get you information any faster than just posting once, and may p**s some people off enough that they wouldn't share their knowledge with you.

Now getting to you question,  we need a lot more information before we can give you any relevant information.  How many plants are you caring for?  Are you just using water or are you feeding them nutrient solution too?

Without having any more information, for now I would just suggest getting a large container to irrigate out of.  Of ocurse if you are lkooking for a semi-automated system, there are a lot of options there but ww need to know what you want as well as your budget, your physical limitations in your growing area, youor handiness with plumbing and/or electricity.

Give us information and maybe we can help you.

Don Jones


----------



## purplephazes (Jun 10, 2009)

prey for rain ! ..or use a powerade bottle !! i use 20ltr camp shower bags x5all feeding into one line which is then connected to a electronic tap timer this is all connected to a 13mm poly tube and feeds 7 plants ..well it will when things get a bit warmer ..it is currently feeding 4 tomatoe plants and i refill my bags with rainwater collected at home every 50 days the results are impressive so far ..with months of perfecting it oohh i have a tap connected on the 13mm tube as well so i can increase and decrease the need for water as well ..its gravity feed with a little help from the soil wieght covering it for stealth ! hope this helps ! take care !


----------



## rezy (Jun 10, 2009)

sorry about the same post... at first i didnt think it went on to the forum but i am growing 2 plants want to grow three maybe but im using a 2x3 tupper wear box... estimated... i have just about as much room as i need,,, good electrician,,, and a decent plumber


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Jun 11, 2009)

Go to staples and get an   "easy Button"  :rofl:  good luck


----------



## kultivator (Jun 11, 2009)

lol.:rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :goodposting:


----------



## cubby (Jun 11, 2009)

4u2sm0ke said:
			
		

> Go to staples and get an "easy Button" :rofl: good luck


 


     OHHHH....Your a mean one, 4U.....


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Jun 11, 2009)

sorry  friends  sometimes i can be...but imo  there is no easy way..sometimes it takes work and effort..not to offend anyone i hope..just  seemed silly is all..have a good day:ciao:


----------



## cubby (Jun 11, 2009)

4u2sm0ke said:
			
		

> sorry friends sometimes i can be...but imo there is no easy way..sometimes it takes work and effort..not to offend anyone i hope..just seemed silly is all..have a good day:ciao:


 


    Don't get me wrong, I was'nt ragging on you. I found your response humorous. I wish I had one of those buttons for everyday use.Just immagine how nice that would be.....


----------



## DonJones (Jun 11, 2009)

From your reply, I think you are NOT growing hydroponically so I&#8217;ll try to answer your question based on soil growing.  You probably already know this but it is very important to have drainage holes in the bottom of your tote/pot so that you do not accumulate stagnant water in the bottom of the container and either cause root rot or have the soil go sour on you.

Basically, if you are going to hand irrigate, either with water or nutrient solution, just find a larger container to water with.

If you are going to want an automatic or semi-automatic system you are probably best using some kind of drip set up with either gravity feed or a pressure pump connected to a timer.  I think you are probably growing in a rather small are if you are using a 2 x 3 tote to grow in and only growing 2 or 3 plants, so the gravity feed system probably isn&#8217;t too practical.

I would suggest a simple drip system using a small pond/fish tank pump on a timer.  There is a wealth of information on how to set up and use a drip system.  If you can&#8217;t find anything, ask me and I&#8217;ll try to find a link or two for you.

One word of caution about using rain water &#8211; unfortunately we can NOT assume that rain water is pure and safe anymore.  I would strongly advise at least checking the PH on it because acid rain is a problem in many unlikely locations to varying degrees.

Don Jones


----------

